# Brake caliper colour, red.



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

Im about to get my calipers painted in 2k paint and lacquer. I want them red and to look as good as the top marque cars brake calipers. I'm after a red colour, i'm just not sure what shade or paint code.

Can someone post a few pictures of their red calipers and its paint code if possible, i would prefer 2k paint which does not come in metallic but a solid colour. Or maybe red cars paint codes, im just trying my luck to see if i can find the right shade.

Cheers.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Just use hammerite smooth in red! Does the job perfectly well.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

i just painted mine with high temperature paint from halfrauds, as it can get quite hot on the brakes. i cleaned them with degreaser then slapped on 2 coats, and then put rim wax on them so the brake dust doesn't stick to them


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ford Radiant red


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote here for Hammerite Smooth. :thumb:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> Ford Radiant red


Thanks for the replies :thumb: Hammerite calipers that my friends have used dont last very long and while i'm getting mine sorted im getting them sorted 1 time, so they last over ten years, or just about. They are having 2k epoxy primer then high build 2k primer.

That's the kind of finish im after, they are very nice. The 2k high build primer mine are having is to try and gain a smoother finish when lacquered. My calipers dont have the best looking smooth cast steel.

They are very nice thanks, however im looking for a red with more depth, deeper/darker in shade, a bit like ferrari red or Porsche caliper red.

Cheers


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone else have some daylight pictures of their calipers in red ?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

As rubbish as you might think the halfords paints are thier caliper paints are a very very good OE match and a good quality paint and thats coming from a painter.

Fiat/Alfa/Ferrari Rosso Red is a bright red :thumb:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

I use Ford Colorado red to touch mine up with............Quite a good match :0)


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

+1 for hammerite smooth, on for 12 months+ and still looking good


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a it of a google search and found this > 

I like the shade a lot, anyone know the paint code for it at all ? I know its an American car colour, very deep imo.


----------

